# i hate my 05 frontier



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

after 7 months, im really not liking my truck. i shouldve gotten a tacoma.  

there is a reason why there is no aftermarket support for this truck... 

there must be a reason (that everyone on these boards is either too blind to see or admitt) that major companies like fabtech, pro-comp, rough-country, etc... dont make lift kits for this truck. i mean the damn FJ cruiser has more support than the frontier and its been out what?? like 3 months?

IMO it is clearly not as good as yotas in both quality and performance and aftermarket support. 

if your asking why: its squeaky, horrible on gas, heavy, and nissan customer service blows... :lame: 

seriously.... 6x4.5 wheel pattern on a off-road vehicle??? who are they kidding? this truck clearly was not meant to be off-road... it was just supposed to look good with the nismo "wannabe TRD" stickers on the back. the day i see 35" tires on this truck w/o chopping the f#ck outta it...will I admitt im wrong and that this truck was meant to be off-pavement.

bash me all you want... proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

calmini supports these trucks. if youre so unhappy - why not go trade it in?
http://www.purenissan.com/2005_frontier.htm


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I agree on most of your points, but I see them in a good light. Yes, the truck is damn heavy...its a helluva lot more solidly built than the Tacoma. Yes I get 18MPG ( I think thats great personally) but thats because I have 35 more horses than the Tacoma, and I run on Regular 87! Its heavy which takes more gas to move.....

I personally love the fact its heavy, the heavier to better for me. I like having steel everywhere. Solid. Good. 

Does it squeak? Hell yeah it squeaks, I have an 05, so I have the leaf spring squeaks, front pass a-arm squeak, and both my suicide doors rattle. Do I care? Not really.

Its funny you mention offroading, because the Nismo is on the top 5 stock vehicles in offroading prowness....It does pretty damn well. 

Does it have the aftermarket support that toyota does? No. Why? Because Toyota sells about 2.5 Tacomas for every 1 frontier sold.

True, The wheel wells arent huge, but so? If you want 35 inch tyres go get a Colorado...They will fit on there with a minor lift. Have fun with your I-5 though. 

If your unhappy with your fronty, Im sorry. I cant really do anything about it. But if it makes you happy go get a Tacoma! No point in driving something you dont like. But do get back to us in 7 months and let us know how you like it.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

OK, I'll bash. For over a year and 400+ posts here at this forum, I've never bashed ANYONE, but you, sir, deserve it. 

What kind of freakin' idiot comes to a Frontier forum just to bash the very truck that everyone owns??? OK -- you hate your truck. I don't give a damn, and neither does anyone else around here. If you want to glorify the Tacoma, go over to the Taco forums and suck up to them. Maybe then you'll feel loved.

Wanna know why I bought a Frontier? I got my NISMO for about $6k less than I could buy a comparably-equipped Tacoma. You're FLAT OUT WRONG about the performance -- the Frontier has about 30 more horsepower than the Taco. And, by comparing experience with a guy I work with who has a 4x4 Tacoma, I get about 4.5 miles per gallon better mileage than he does -- CONSISTENTLY! Reliability? I've had my Frontier for 15 months and 23,000 miles, and it hasn't had a single problem since the day it rolled off the lot.

So, if you want to bash the Frontier, at least get your facts straight. You're wrong about the performance, fuel economy, and reliability. If you can't contribute anything useful around here, go somewhere else. Go fly a kite.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

He probably doesn't even have a Frontier


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i love my truck. it rattles, but it's got personality


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like you have your mind made up. Go trade it in. I'm sure there are plenty of Toyotas on the lot waiting for you. :banana:


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

THIS FREAKIN IDIOT comes on a frontier forum to bash it. I own one.... doesnt that entitle me to be here? I didnt see the disclaimer that said "only people who own frontiers and think its the best truck in the world can post here" 

Or is it that youd rather turn the other cheek on painfully true facts and rather not be reminded of them? what you dont know doesnt hurt you, eh?

BS you are getting 4.5mpg better then ANY taco. Sorry, I just dont believe it. Yes the fronty has more HP, but at the cost of being close to 600-700lbs heavier.

My fronty gets about 13 mpg average. I live in the burbs and while I see a significant increase in mileage on the hwy....13 is a joke in the city!!! Anybody getting 18mpg on average...probably sees 1 stop sign or 1 traffic light in their daily drive. 

No one really answered my question about off-roading and aftermarket support. This IS an off-road model...supposedly designed to be driven off road. From a few reputable shops in my area that I went to, I asked about lifting nissans, and they all looked at me with the crooked puppy dog look. "Why would you want to lift a Nissan?... they arent good Off-road vehicles"

Why design it with a odd-sized wheel bolt pattern that forces you to either use spacers or use 18" + wheels (which are no good for wheelin)???Why design it with fenders and wells that severely limit the size of a tire? With that bolt pattern your still severely limited to wheel choice (regardless of caliper clearance) and most of these wheels are street wheels.

The Calmini kit is joke. I wouldnt put that garbage on my truck if it was given to me free. The SLR kit is amazing...but at 4gs and still only able to run 33s...whats the point? Im not racing this thing in the Baja... I just want 35s on it!! Maybe in a few years more aftermarket support will be available...but its still discouraging when that FJ contraption has lift kits for it already that allow it to put 37s on it!! 

There is no argument about it being a rattle-can. At 15k, its squeaky.... but I wonder what itll be like at 90k. 

I bought my fronty b/c of the 6k I saved over a tacoma...and honestly... I dont like the looks of the new tacos. With my above argument...let me just say... that my frontier is fun to drive...and i really dont hate it as much as I am coming off... I posted this thread to raise a few hairs on some of you die-hard frontier owners who are not as upset as me or asking the same questions. Everyone seems content with spacers and blocks...and Im not. If everyone was as concerned about a quality lift as they were about intake/exhaust...and shot companies like fabtech or procomp an email asking for a fronty lift...we might get it. i understand not everyone want to lift their vehicle..but i would imagine anyone who bought a nismo does...and this thread really only applies to them. I really have no desire to get rid of my truck... like I said, I do actually like it...but it has just made me realize im better leaving this thing stock and getting a older 4x4 to lift and take wheelin.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

well i hate to tell you but yes you are an idiot. i drive the living PISS out of my frontier and get on average 16.9mpg. and what is driving the piss out of it? i drive 17 miles each way to work every morning in a rural area. i have to contend with tractors going 10mph and stop signs and lights. on my average commute i hit speeds between 80-100 mph and higher. if i was getting 13mpg i would have my in the shop trying to find out what was wrong. 
you talk about a lift and 35's. i want to see you fit 35's on a new tacoma. have you even seen one? if you have you would know there is no way in hell you will fit 35's on them without MAJOR trimming because of the shape of the finders. i dont know of any compact/midsized trucks you can fir 35's on without trimming the finders. 
as far as your local shops, if they really said that then they are loosers. i have seen many a hard body nissan on the trails. 18's not good for wheeling? maybe not ideal but i also have seen several trucks with 18's. 
as far as wheeling it, i guess you make entirely to much money. i dont know many people that would buy a $30k truck to take it out and trash it on a trail. i know i cant afford it, thats why i have a 89 XJ which is much better for off roading because of the solid front axles and aftermarket support it has. plus if i role the xj i still have my frontier which is my DD. i do want you to post a pic of an 05-06 taco with 35's and no trimming. i will be waiting.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

atom said:


> My fronty gets about 13 mpg average. I live in the burbs and while I see a significant increase in mileage on the hwy....13 is a joke in the city!!! Anybody getting 18mpg on average...probably sees 1 stop sign or 1 traffic light in their daily drive.


I own a stock CC LE 4x4. I havent made any engine mods and I am getting 18.3mpg and I live in Boston. So I see stop signs, lights, and traffic every single block. So your slightly mistaken. If your getting such bad mpgs, you should look into it as others have done and find out why.

I love the frontier and think its the best truck out there. compared to my old toyota i like the extra weight. The truck is solid and as a recent post of mine, i had 60 foot tree fall on my truck during a storm a week ago and it took it with only cosmetic work. the frontier is a strong and sturdy truck.

you should have looked around here, the squeking has been talked about and there are answers. you also have to remeber that the 2005 is the first year of the new model, so you have to expect somethings. my 2005 has no issues so i guess i was lucky. but no one else i know with frontiers have had any problems either.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You should definitely get rid of it if you're not happy with it. I had a Ranger which was positively miserable. I got the Frontier to replace it and couldn't be happier.


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

With 33's and a lift I'm averaging 15 mpg in the city, and on long interstate runs I have no problem hitting 19. As for your problems with aftermarket support, what do you expect. It is a completely redone model, companies are beginning to come around, just give it time.The FJ has the same suspension setup as the 4-runner, that's why suspension parts are easy to come by. I don't know why you have such a hard on for 35's anyway, you're bitching about gas mileage now. Good luck hitting 13 with 35's on it. And on top of that with the 33's and the 2.5" lift I have on now, I have been doing some pretty serious offroading with just that. What exactly are you trying to tackle with it that can't be done now? The Nismo (other that the crappy stock skids), is a perfectly capable 4WD right off the showroom floor. In its price range, there aren't many vehicles that can out wheel it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

atom said:


> My fronty gets about 13 mpg average. I live in the burbs and while I see a significant increase in mileage on the hwy....13 is a joke in the city!!! Anybody getting 18mpg on average...probably sees 1 stop sign or 1 traffic light in their daily drive.


My Pathfinder on 33's gets 10-12 on a good day. Go bitch to someone else, please.



> No one really answered my question about off-roading and aftermarket support. This IS an off-road model...supposedly designed to be driven off road. From a few reputable shops in my area that I went to, I asked about lifting nissans, and they all looked at me with the crooked puppy dog look. "Why would you want to lift a Nissan?... they arent good Off-road vehicles"


That's a matter of opinion and personal preference. Nissans make damn fine offroad vehicles if you equip them properly. It's been proven time and again by individual owners all over the US, as well as in Australia and NZ, in the Paris-Dakkar rally, overland adventure races, etc... They are not, however, built to support 35" tires in stock form. It's a small truck, not a fullsize. Installing 35" tires on a stock Nissan truck is probably considered abuse by any dealership. Same for Toyotas, they will not be covered by any warranty if you change tire sizes that much and then start breaking things.



> Why design it with a odd-sized wheel bolt pattern that forces you to either use spacers or use 18" + wheels (which are no good for wheelin)???Why design it with fenders and wells that severely limit the size of a tire? With that bolt pattern your still severely limited to wheel choice (regardless of caliper clearance) and most of these wheels are street wheels.


You need to check your facts again...Chevy, Toyota and Nissan all use 6x5.5 bolt patterns. It isn't 6x4.5. The fenders are not designed to be modified after purchase, they are designed around stock size tires and work perfectly well for those. Quit bitching and cut your fenders if you want to fit bigger tires LIKE THE REST OF US.



> The Calmini kit is joke. I wouldnt put that garbage on my truck if it was given to me free. The SLR kit is amazing...but at 4gs and still only able to run 33s...whats the point? Im not racing this thing in the Baja... I just want 35s on it!! Maybe in a few years more aftermarket support will be available...but its still discouraging when that FJ contraption has lift kits for it already that allow it to put 37s on it!!


Calmini's product quality and customer service are lacking lately, yes...but many thousands of people are running their lift kits with no problems whatsoever. Have you ever tried to use anything by Calmini or are you just bashing it because of things you may have heard from other people? If you want to toss 35's on it, get a body lift, a suspension lift and go for it. Who's stopping you?



> There is no argument about it being a rattle-can. At 15k, its squeaky.... but I wonder what itll be like at 90k.


Are squeaks really that hard to fix? Can of spray silicone works for me whenever I get one.



> I bought my fronty b/c of the 6k I saved over a tacoma...and honestly... I dont like the looks of the new tacos.


Heh. Those things look like squashed bugs in the front end.



> With my above argument...let me just say... that my frontier is fun to drive...and i really dont hate it as much as I am coming off... I posted this thread to raise a few hairs on some of you die-hard frontier owners who are not as upset as me or asking the same questions. Everyone seems content with spacers and blocks...and Im not. If everyone was as concerned about a quality lift as they were about intake/exhaust...and shot companies like fabtech or procomp an email asking for a fronty lift...we might get it. i understand not everyone want to lift their vehicle..but i would imagine anyone who bought a nismo does...and this thread really only applies to them. I really have no desire to get rid of my truck... like I said, I do actually like it...but it has just made me realize im better leaving this thing stock and getting a older 4x4 to lift and take wheelin.


Or suck it up and mod your truck like everyone else that wants to wheel theirs. You're complaining to the wrong people here. Complain to Pro-Comp, Skyjacker, Trailmaster, Rancho and whoever else you want to see lift kits from.


----------



## formula (Jun 16, 2006)

Also, have fun with the cheap plastic bed in your Toyota. And I wouldnt tie anyting down other than your shopping bags with Toyota's cheap plastic moveable cleats. I suggest you read some of the reviews on these two trucks and see what the magazines have to say about them. Last one I read, they said that the Toyota felt like a jacked up camry. I dont know about you, but I want a truck to be a truck, not a jacked up camry.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

atom said:


> BS you are getting 4.5mpg better then ANY taco. Sorry, I just dont believe it. Yes the fronty has more HP, but at the cost of being close to 600-700lbs heavier.


try comparing similar models and not a KC taco to a CC fronty. CC to CC it's 400# difference. and who cares about hp, torque is what matters.



atom said:


> My fronty gets about 13 mpg average. I live in the burbs and while I see a significant increase in mileage on the hwy....13 is a joke in the city!!! Anybody getting 18mpg on average...probably sees 1 stop sign or 1 traffic light in their daily drive.


Actually, 4 stop signs and two lights (each way) but then, I'm also averaging 19.5mpg and I pass at will in short passing zones meaning the faster I get by the better, my truck sees 5k+ rpm daily.



atom said:


> No one really answered my question about off-roading and aftermarket support. This IS an off-road model...supposedly designed to be driven off road. From a few reputable shops in my area that I went to, I asked about lifting nissans, and they all looked at me with the crooked puppy dog look. "Why would you want to lift a Nissan?... they arent good Off-road vehicles"


sounds like you should have done some homework before you plunked your money down. Nissan has never had the aftermarket support that toyota does, why? Toyota sells more trucks so there is a much larger audience to cater to. Give it time. With all the reviews the rags are putting out, the aftermarket support will follow but tell me, if you were running a business, would your priority be the larger market first or the smaller?



atom said:


> The Calmini kit is joke. I wouldnt put that garbage on my truck if it was given to me free. The SLR kit is amazing...but at 4gs and still only able to run 33s...whats the point? Im not racing this thing in the Baja... I just want 35s on it!! Maybe in a few years more aftermarket support will be available...but its still discouraging when that FJ contraption has lift kits for it already that allow it to put 37s on it!!


I'll agree about calmini, I havent heard a whole lot thats good about their products.

Isnt the FJ built on the Taco platform? probably has the same suspension so it stands to reason that there would be the same lifts for it as the Taco.

You're so intent on 35's it sounds like you're trying to compensate for something.



atom said:


> There is no argument about it being a rattle-can. At 15k, its squeaky.... but I wonder what itll be like at 90k.


Sure there is. I've got almost 22k on mine and I dont have a single rattle which is amazing considering the nasty pothole-riddled roads we have here that I travel every single day.

I see issues with the frontier but then there are issues with EVERYTHING, Go read about the problems on some Taco forums. They have just as many issues if not more.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I do agree with you on one point-I am not happy with the aftermarket support for these trucks but I do realize that it is the first year run on a totally new design so I do email the companies and I am patient. As for everything else I get better gas mileage in town than most other trucks at 16-18 mpg and over 20 on the highway. My truck is a NISMO CC 4x4 and I am not going to complain about the factory offroad setup because it works(I do think it needs lower gears for crawling, but in mud...whoo boy!) and I bought my truck because that is what it is, a truck....I drove a new Tacoma and it felt like a car with big wheels, soft suspension, low seating not only that but I get all my horsepower with 87 octane compared to 91 for the taco. I love the interior in my truck...I feel that if it didn't have carpet I could open the doors and hose it out just like the old 4x4s I grew up in. But all of this is my opinon just like all of what you said. Don't come into a place acting like an a** then say you did it to get more support for aftermarket products. That is a dumba** thing to do and won't get you help.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

Mylt1 said:


> you talk about a lift and 35's. i want to see you fit 35's on a new tacoma. have you even seen one? if you have you would know there is no way in hell you will fit 35's on them without MAJOR trimming because of the shape of the finders. i dont know of any compact/midsized trucks you can fir 35's on without trimming the finders. ].


ummmmm fabtech, procomp, all pro and a few others offer kits for the new taco to fit 35 w/ no trim. i believe there are kits for the colorado/canyon too. NEXT!



neicedover1982 said:


> you should have looked around here, the squeking has been talked about and there are answers. you also have to remeber that the 2005 is the first year of the new model, so you have to expect somethings. my 2005 has no issues so i guess i was lucky. but no one else i know with frontiers have had any problems either.


I have and I understand that there is a TSB for the problem. However, I cant afford to be without my truck for a day or 2 so those incompetent idiots at nissan can fix it.



2K5 Nismo said:


> As for your problems with aftermarket support, what do you expect. It is a completely redone model, companies are beginning to come around, just give it time.


I am giving it time...and I believe it has had ample time for aftermarket support already. It will be going on its 3rd year afterall... Maybe if Nissan kept a design for more that 4 years companies would be more likely to develop kits for them, no?



88pathoffroad said:


> You need to check your facts again...Chevy, Toyota and Nissan all use 6x5.5 bolt patterns. It isn't 6x4.5. The fenders are not designed to be modified after purchase, they are designed around stock size tires and work perfectly well for those. Quit bitching and cut your fenders if you want to fit bigger tires LIKE THE REST OF US.
> 
> Or suck it up and mod your truck like everyone else that wants to wheel theirs. You're complaining to the wrong people here. Complain to Pro-Comp, Skyjacker, Trailmaster, Rancho and whoever else you want to see lift kits from.


Ummm, no you are wrong my friend. The bolt pattern on the new frontys are 6x4.5. have you even looked on these forums at all? do you even own one? also, many kits dont require cutting the fenders...which i have no desire to do.

ive already contacted all those companies about getting a lift for the fronty. they all have no interest. ive gotten answers about nissan quality, demand and redisgn issues. all the stuff ive mentioned and have heard from my local shops.



mainerunr said:


> try comparing similar models and not a KC taco to a CC fronty. CC to CC it's 400# difference. and who cares about hp, torque is what matters.
> 
> You're so intent on 35's it sounds like you're trying to compensate for something.


3880 tacoma double-cab 4x4. 4350 fronty crew-cab 4x4. so its like 500lbs. and im not arguing engine performance.

yeah im compensating for ground clearance....idiot. nice way to turn a legitimate and civil argurment into an attack on my dick! good for you!!


Also.... I guess me and the 3 other people I know have the only Nismo Frontiers getting 13mpg on average. We must have the only defective trucks. Or it must be the roads on long island... ive heard they cause trucks to burn more fuel. I definetly beat on my truck. Ive have it just 6 months and have 15k on it... I drive ALOT... apparently moreso that anyone who has entered this argument with me. My old yota got 16mpg on the same roads with 34" SSRs on it. hmmmmm

whatever guys!!! im not trying to make enemies here.. just trying to raise some eyebrows..and see if anyone else is wondering the same things as me...but your all acting like im attacking you personally...as if you have some sort of personal stakes in nissan.


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not taking it personal, I'm just trying to figure out what you are trying to do with your truck that can't be done with 33's and 5" of lift. I would be willing to bet any newer Toyota with 35's isn't doing much wheeling without tearing up the front dif. Good luck doing that with your Nismo too, it just isn't designed to handle a 35" tire. If you are doing that harcore off roading maybe you should have went with a Rubicon.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

(DELETED ENTIRE POST)

Know what? What we think doesn't matter. If you don't like your truck, sell it and go buy something else.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

man, this should almost be moved to off topic for some more action.


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow. A fun read. I had a 95 Ranger 3.0v6 for 11 years. I put 150K on it. Drove it into the ground. I drove a Ranger 4x4 Level II. $28K+ sticker. The guy wanted to blow me to sell me that truck. Drove it. No thanks. Drove a Taco 4x4 ext cab with the offroad package. Was ok. Drove like a big truck. Scared the shit out of the salesman in a few corners. Couldnt located an automatic right away. Several K more than the Frontier. Noticeably not as powerful. Not crazy about the dash. Drove the Nissan after having ridden in an offroad xterra. Sold. 05 KC Nismo. powerful, roomy, price was more reasonable. I average 16.8, more highway than not. Squeaks yeah. Dont care. Offroad clearance is reasonable for trails for a $26K truck. I took it to Baja last year to watch the San Felippe race and it did well. Fits nicely on most trails. Can do quite a bit if you take the right speed. And I drove it there and back stock. No trailers, no dually diesel pulling shit, no super lift kit to impress the babes, or fake rim locks. A $6-8K FJ will kill the trails, but have fun driving it around town. BTW, I was on a Ranger board and I told everyone why I was buying a Frontier and not a Ranger. I got the same type of responses from some. The guy has his points. But 35's on a frontier? I bet 75% of lift kits are going on trucks that are doing nothing more than a fire road IF that. If you want to get laid, get a Harley. Same logic. Hopefully some more companies will stepup with better kits at reasonable prices. 
Mike D


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> (DELETED ENTIRE POST)
> 
> Know what? What we think doesn't matter. If you don't like your truck, sell it and go buy something else.


typical answer i was expecting 'round these parts. sure... ill just go sell it. i take a 8,000 loss or more (interest, high mileage, down payment)...no prob!!! 

again, if anyone read my other post.... it states i have no desire to sell my nismo. I actually DO enjoy driving it...but I am discouraged about modding it in anyway whatsoever...at least until its paid off and then I can butcher it up to fit true off-road tires on it. It is probably a good thing!!! I wont ruin my brand new truck doing stupid shit out in the woods.


----------



## mpbclutch33 (May 2, 2005)

I have had my 05 LE 4x4 for about a year and a half now. I have 33" BFG All-Terrains and the PRG 2.5" kit on it. I am seeing 15.3mpg with mixed driving. I have had a couple problems with it, but nothing the dealer hasn't already addressed. What can you really expect with a brand new concept. I like the frontier and I think the heavy aggressive body makes the truck feel solid. I would like to see a different type of interior. The plastic is easily sractched and the paint on the these trucks is easily chipped. It seems that everyday, there is more and more things coming out for the Frontier. With motortrend giving the Nissan Frontier the "Best Mid-Sized Truck" for the last two years over the Taco, and they constantly rave about the off-road capabilities of the Frontier. I agree that when you spend almost 30K for a new truck you want it to be everything you ever wanted, but the fact is that you got to better research and maybe wait until the second year model comes out and works all the bugs out.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

atom said:


> typical answer i was expecting 'round these parts. sure... ill just go sell it. i take a 8,000 loss or more (interest, high mileage, down payment)...no prob!!!


I deleted the post because I was trying to be nice. No sense starting a flaming war, and I certainly don't intend to keep this one going.

It really doesn't matter what any of us think. None of these responses are going to change your mind. And, you're not going to make any of us like our trucks one bit less (regardless of whether you're trying to "open our eyes" or whatever you posted earlier).

So, if you want to come here just to vent out your frustration -- fine. However, you're just wasting your time. 

Why not contribute something here instead? Instead of wailing about the lack of aftermarket support, why not try to get contact information for the aftermarket vendors and call on other Frontier owners to flood them with calls demanding parts and accessories for the Frontier? 

It's always better to be part of the solution...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

WOW! you guys are great! Every new vehicle has its issues... if the biggest problem is squeaks... turn up the radio! lol A co-worker has a Colorado and from his issues.... I wont be going to Chev, I am doing my homework but it looks like its Frontier time! So far it looks like the best fit for me!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> WOW! you guys are great! Every new vehicle has its issues... if the biggest problem is squeaks... turn up the radio! lol A co-worker has a Colorado and from his issues.... I wont be going to Chev, I am doing my homework but it looks like its Frontier time! So far it looks like the best fit for me!


Do it! You won't regret it. 99% of the people around here will tell you that they LOVE their Frontiers! 

Start a thread asking for advice on what model/options to get. You'll get a TON of feedback quickly!


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

atom said:


> My fronty gets about 13 mpg average. I live in the burbs and while I see a significant increase in mileage on the hwy....13 is a joke in the city!!! Anybody getting 18mpg on average...probably sees 1 stop sign or 1 traffic light in their daily drive.


yeah about that...
13 MPG? lets be realistic. I get much higher milage to the gallon than 13...I live in PHX, AZ and drive my truck everyday through the city. I see stop signs, stop lights and even retarded people on the freeway who love to break and slow down for anything little thing that they see on the side of the road.. And they ARE a significantly heavier truck, BUT THATS WHY I BOUGHT IT. more horsepower, more weight.. it seems pretty reasonable. If you wanted the best gas milage, why did you buy a truck in the first place? go get chevy with an inline 5.

OR

I hear vespas are really cheap right now and they get pretty good milage. check it out...


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

atom said:


> again, if anyone read my other post.... it states i have no desire to sell my nismo. I actually DO enjoy driving it...but I am discouraged about modding it in anyway whatsoever...at least until its paid off and then I can butcher it up to fit true off-road tires on it. It is probably a good thing!!! I wont ruin my brand new truck doing stupid shit out in the woods.


then you probably should have titled the subject of this post " i hate 'the lack of mods available' for my 05 frontier"


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

I get 16.5-17mpg in the city, and significantly more when I get to drive it on the freeway

i don't commute in my fronty so city is mostly all it sees


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Why not contribute something here instead? Instead of wailing about the lack of aftermarket support, why not try to get contact information for the aftermarket vendors and call on other Frontier owners to flood them with calls demanding parts and accessories for the Frontier?
> 
> It's always better to be part of the solution...



i have. look at my post count... ive been here. and i belong to many nissan frontier message boards. ive helped where i could and asked for help as well. ive brought up lack of aftermarket support before and mentioned that ive emailed each company several times. ive shared my findings on wheels that fit, my emails with robin stover (editor of 4wheeler) about our truck, my emails with SLR.... so please....dont act like im just on here to talk shit.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

and so you dont think im making shit up...i guess my truck is fucked up then.... this is after a reset on the odometer...and a pretty long highway commute today. sorry for the blurry pic, im not a photographer.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

you mean you actualy believe the MPG computer? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats funny. fill up, reset the milage drive around fill up again and distance/gal. to get your real MPG's.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

You people actually use the trip computer? I certainly dont...but I dont actually have one, so nevermind. Fill it up, reset a tripometer, run, fill up at the same pump. Calculate. 

I do this EVERY fillup! I dont trust my gas gauge, so I knwo when to fill up just from the Tripo. 

And I get 16-18 city, and like 20 freeway.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

umm im running stock wheels/tires. no intake/exhaust. ive checked it against doing it the old fashioned way and its pretty much accurate. only if you are constantly resetting your odometer all the time is it inaccurate. before I reset it yesterday... it was 2000 since the last time I reset and it read 13.2mpg.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

ive read back on some of this thread... and let me put it into perspective as to why i want 35s on my truck.... its not so much of the off road performance gain im going to get... i understand the stress on my cv, axles and diffs, i understand i will loose mpg...however, I LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS!!! I do alot of beach wheelin... so a wider tire is ultimately better.. however, i get into some deep soft sand and the biggers will help, but I really like the aesthetics of big tires.

does anyone get questioned when they buy a 2x4?? or puts 22" w/ low pro tires on their truck? or running boards, or a tonneau cover??????? but b/c i want a good performing lift kit that will accomdate 35" tires w/o trim... im some sorta idiot or have an inferiority complex?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

atom said:


> does anyone get questioned when they buy a 2x4?? or puts 22" w/ low pro tires on their truck?


Sure. I've gotten a lot of grief at work about buying a 4x1 and I've seen people here get some abuse for going low-rider. Most of the time people are pretty willing to accept that whatever someone wants to do with their truck is their choice and their business. I mean come on, you've got to realize you were going to get grief for this thread. If you didn't have the number of posts you do you'd probably just be considered a troll and be ignored.

All that said, IMHO, you ought to take some of that money I think you you said (in an earlier post) you saved and try to figure out a way to get 35s on your truck. If it's what you want, you should do it. You can decide if it's worth a few axles and maybe a diff rebuild earlier than normal. Are there any suspension shops in your area that would be up to the task of working with you?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

And I still say that you can try to get other Frontier owners to help you contact different companies and make parts for the Frontier. I've seen it happen before (worked on my old Mazda Protege5).


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

ultimately...that is what I would like to see. I was hoping that with this thread... a few people would have been like "YEAH, THIS IS BULLSHIT!, WHERE ARE THE GOOD LIFTS!!"

but instead...all but a few really showed interested and quite a few even seem to consider the idea stupid...

so.... if mr. decision maker over at skjacker, fabtech, procomp, etc.... ever does browse this board to see what type of interest there is in a lift for the fronty and comes across this thread.... more than likely they will sit back and laugh. it would probably go something like this:

Mr.Decision Maker : "HAHA, even frontier owners arent interested in a good lift and doudt the integrity of their truck. look at this one guy who really wants a good lift and hes getting bashed by fellow frontier owners. Hey, R&D guy, scratch the frontier project. Lets get moving on that Honda Ridgeline lift."


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

atom said:


> Lets get moving on that Honda Ridgeline lift


AACK! I almost threw up even thinking about that.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

if you go on soft sand the height of the tire doesnt matter, its the foot print. i would try the 2" lift with some 33x12.50 and just air down before i hit the sand. that being said you would also need some way to refill the tires when you get back on the hard surface roads, so either a compressor or CO2 will fill the bill. i dont know how strong wither drive line is on the frontier or the taco but i can bet you, you run 35's on either and wheel hard or even some stuff that needs the skinny pedal your gonna brake CV shafts and probably a rear axle shaft. we all know that 33's will fit and look nice and work so unless your gonna do a front axle swap(which i would do if i really wanted to wheel it) or have some custom heavy duty axle shafts and CV shafts made i would let someone else be the guenny pig.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

you want 5" of lift? 2"spacer and 3"body. there is your 5".


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

body lifts are a horrible alternative to fit bigger tires. spacer lifts are not a true suspension lift. im looking for a 6" total suspension package ala procomp, fabtech setups that actually improve on-road and off-road performance. i like the slr kit, but its way too pricey for me. look at the fabtech titan/armada setups or the taco setups... those are good quality ride improving, large tire accomadating lifts...with no trim.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I dunno... this truck looks pretty tough --


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

> My fronty gets about 13 mpg average. I live in the burbs and while I see a significant increase in mileage on the hwy....13 is a joke in the city!!! Anybody getting 18mpg on average...probably sees 1 stop sign or 1 traffic light in their daily drive.


Hmm... I live just south of Indianapolis and commute to and from Downtown everyday. That's 16 miles one way, with 16 stop lights and one stop sign (at the end of my street). Talk about stop and go traffic, at one point, there are three lights within a 100 yard stretch, they aren't syncronized, and I generally hit everyone red!

I get a consistant 18.6 mpg, and I manually calculate it at each fill-up and compare it to the mileage computer, and it's usually within .2-.3 mpg of my manual calculation. I've never had my truck on a long highway trip, but judging from the gap most people are seeing between city and highway driving, I'm pretty sure I'd see a pretty consistant low 20's mileage on a long trip.

I have a 4X4 NISMO with Automatic Transmission, so it's the clear gas hog of the bunch! I'm also running stock tires at stock height. I have put a few mods on my truck, and I'm sure they have helped, but overall, I really can't complain about my mileage!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Paul -- what's a "NISMO LE" per your signature?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

IIRC... He added the accessories standard on the LE. Search his past posts, I believe he had mentioned something to that affect.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh please. The taco is cheaper than a goddamn chevy s-10 inside. Low end,plastic interiors,Shitty radios,Seats that never feel right. I'd shoot myself in the foot before buying any other truck than a frontier. My father owns a small fleet of vehicles for his computer repair business. they are as follows

2001 S10
2002 Frontier
1993 hardbody
2005 frontier
1999 tacoma

And he's destroyed these:

1999 s10 (Blown transmission-80,000 miles)
1994 T100 (Totaled by MTA Metro North train,peekskill station. no fatalities. airbags didn't deploy.) 
1991 chevy nova (Don't even start with me on this pile of sh1t) 
1986 nissan hardbody (300,000 miles)


So if you think buying a tacoma will make you happy,Retard. Go for it. Where's the mod for this board? somebody ban atom.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Paul -- what's a "NISMO LE" per your signature?


Ha! A bad joke actually! I added OEM side steps, body side molding and the auto-dimming mirror to my NISMO, all those come standard on the LE, so I figure I'm kind of half way between the LE and the NISMO, sort of a LEMO! :thumbup:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Atom,

Sorry to be late in entering this fracas but my computer has been out of whack for al-
most 2 weeks. You sort of lead with your jaw the way you worded your opening post.

I am pretty much a live and let live person so I let most things run off my back like water on a duck's back.

I do take exception to your remark about mpg in excess of 18 must only have one stop
sign. I have 3 stop signs and a traffic light just to get out of my neighborhood. I am getting between 18 and 19.8 mpg with 85% city and 15% highway driving.

I have an LE KC 4X2 with true duals, a Volant CAI, and a Fold-A-Cover bed cover. You would think that all of these modifications would help my mpg, but strangely enough I got
better mpg before I added these things.

I do not do any off roading so I cannot speak about the availability of aftermarket prod-
ucts, but I have had no problem finding several thousand dollars worth of modifications for my truck and I am not through yet.

I am very sorry that you are unhappy with your truck. I on the other hand am very happy with my truck. Is it perfect? In a word, no. Would I buy another one if I had it to do over? Yes.

I looked at the Tacoma when I bought my Frontier and actually might have bought it, but the dealer would not deal at all. I was trading in a like new low mileage 2000 Frontier XE KC. The Frontier with more equipment on it was over $5000 cheaper than the Tacoma and I also like the looks of the Frontier better.

Lest you think I am prejudice against Toyota, my wife drives a Toyota Solara and it is the best car I have ever owned. That is one of the reasons why I went to Toyota first to look for my truck.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep, my wife drives a Toyota too, an 05 Camry! Damn thing gets over 39 mpg highway, and about 32 mpg city! Best gas mileage I've ever seen from a mid-sized sedan (gas anyway). So, I also looked to Toyota first when looking for a new truck, but as Okie stated, they think their trucks are plated in gold! I also didn't find the driving position of the Tacoma very comfortable. So, as you can see, I too am a fan of Toyota, but I also know value when I see it, and will spend my money where it will get me the most for my hard earned dollar! In this case, it was the Frontier over the Tacoma!


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Hmm... I live just south of Indianapolis and commute to and from Downtown everyday. That's 16 miles one way, with 16 stop lights and one stop sign (at the end of my street). Talk about stop and go traffic, at one point, there are three lights within a 100 yard stretch, they aren't syncronized, and I generally hit everyone red!
> 
> I get a consistant 18.6 mpg, and I manually calculate it at each fill-up and compare it to the mileage computer, and it's usually within .2-.3 mpg of my manual calculation. I've never had my truck on a long highway trip, but judging from the gap most people are seeing between city and highway driving, I'm pretty sure I'd see a pretty consistant low 20's mileage on a long trip.
> 
> I have a 4X4 NISMO with Automatic Transmission, so it's the clear gas hog of the bunch! I'm also running stock tires at stock height. I have put a few mods on my truck, and I'm sure they have helped, but overall, I really can't complain about my mileage!



so you saw the pic of my mpg gauge. i am in agreement that it is within .2-.3 mpg between the gauge and manual calculation....so at best in that case i would be up to 13.7 w/ a stock vehicle. your intake/exhaust definetly helps a little.... but 3 mpg???? highly doubtful. 

so what do you suppose is the cause of my low gas mileage?


----------



## tserold (Feb 16, 2006)

I have called and talked to pro-comp(twice),skyjacker,rancho and fab-tech. When I asked about a lift for the 05 Frontiers comparable to the 05 Taco's they all have: We do not have plans for one at this time. If you would have done your research you would've noticed their is not alot of support for any year Nissan Frontier or Hardbody from the these companies, 3" lift's max is all I could find. And as far as the NISMO just being a TRD wannabe, why would Four Wheeler magazine(sept. 06), vote it best buy for midsize pickup 2 yrs. in a row. It's only competetion, the TRD Taco. Get your facts straight.

Also, If you were trying to get us to say"where are the good lift's" then maybe you should have said" I hate the aftermarket support for our trucks" not" I hate my Frontier". What did you expect would happen? Dumbass!!!


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

MrMorphine said:


> Oh please. The taco is cheaper than a goddamn chevy s-10 inside. Low end,plastic interiors,Shitty radios,Seats that never feel right. I'd shoot myself in the foot before buying any other truck than a frontier. My father owns a small fleet of vehicles for his computer repair business. they are as follows
> 
> 2001 S10
> 2002 Frontier
> ...



EDIT: ehhh....ur just an idiot.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

tserold said:


> I have called and talked to pro-comp(twice),skyjacker,rancho and fab-tech. When I asked about a lift for the 05 Frontiers comparable to the 05 Taco's they all have: We do not have plans for one at this time. If you would have done your research you would've noticed their is not alot of support for any year Nissan Frontier or Hardbody from the these companies, 3" lift's max is all I could find. And as far as the NISMO just being a TRD wannabe, why would Four Wheeler magazine(sept. 06), vote it best buy for midsize pickup 2 yrs. in a row. It's only competetion, the TRD Taco. Get your facts straight.
> 
> Also, If you were trying to get us to say"where are the good lift's" then maybe you should have said" I hate the aftermarket support for our trucks" not" I hate my Frontier". What did you expect would happen? Dumbass!!!



ok...so you bought the nismo. then, AFTER THE FACT, found out no lifts are available. How did your brilliant research help you? You obviously were seeking a bigger lift AFTER you bought the truck..and came up empty handed as I did. So Im angry about it and you swallowed it and walked away with your tail between your legs. what makes me a dumbass and not you??? 

dumbass!!


----------



## tserold (Feb 16, 2006)

I did my research BEFORE I bought the truck. And yes, I would like to see a lift from one those companies, that's why I called them,they seem to ignore the Nissan community. There going to go where the volume's at. I'm hoping that with enough pressure from us they will make a kit, if not then I might go custom I don't know,If I'm going to spend 25 large on something, I'm definitely going to know what I'm getting into. If your angry about this, that's what you should have said in the first place. Have you called and talked to these guy's? Ask them when are you going to make a lift for my truck? 

By the way, Ive never had my tail between my legs and ran. Those are fightin words where I come from.

And from the response you've gotten from this forum, your either a dumbass or a genius. I really don't care which.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I generally don't manually check my mpg, but just use the computer. On the occasions when I have done a manual check I have found the computer to be off every time. It seems to give a better than actual reading if I top it off after less than 1/4 of a tank. If on the other hand I get in the lower half of the tank before fueling it seems to give a low-
er reading than actual.

It has been as much as almost 2 mpg high at the shorter top offs and it is consistently on
the low side when fueling over half a tank. It has varied on the low side from about 1/2
mpg to a little over 1 mpg.

It is close enough for me that unless I am going to run a rally or I am checking the difference in mpg a new modification might make I'll just use the computer.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

atom said:


> so you saw the pic of my mpg gauge. i am in agreement that it is within .2-.3 mpg between the gauge and manual calculation....so at best in that case i would be up to 13.7 w/ a stock vehicle. your intake/exhaust definetly helps a little.... but 3 mpg???? highly doubtful.


I'm getting a consistant 18.6 mpg on my commute, and I don't really have the time nor inclination to take a picture of my dash just to prove to you that I'm getting that mileage. 



atom said:


> so what do you suppose is the cause of my low gas mileage?


Well, being as it appears you only came here looking for a fight and aren't the least interested in listening to anything anyone else has to say anyway, I really couldn't care less why your mileage is so lousy! But, if your driving is as obnoxious as your attitude, that could be a clue... :loser:


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Paul's right about one thing -- if you have a lead foot, you can cut 5 mpg off your gas mileage easy.

I consistently get 17.8-18.6 mpg in an ATX NISMO CC. It even goes as high as 21.5 when driving up the Natchez Trace Parkway at 55 mph.


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

Paul, I see in your signature, you don't list the eco thingy:fluffy: :fluffy: 
Seeing how it did so good on your gas mileage, I would think you would list it:balls:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Markcuda said:


> Paul, I see in your signature, you don't list the eco thingy:fluffy: :fluffy:
> Seeing how it did so good on your gas mileage, I would think you would list it:balls:


I've still got it on the truck, it's probably helped squeeze about 1 mpg more out of the truck. I just haven't been on this forum in a while, and haven't updated my sig in as long!

It's really hard to quantify which mod actually adds what, I think the right combination will help more than one specific mod on it's own. I think that I figured out at current gas prices, I need to drive about 24,000 miles, consuming about 1300 gallons of fuel to actually have the ECO thingy pay for itself! Add the cost of the rest of the mods, and it will probably be traded on something else before I ever break even! 

Oh well, it's as much about the fun modding as anything!


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*MPG*

These are trucks not a Prius. They have the aerodynamics of a brick. If MPG matters all that much with one of these, don't buy the NISMO or the 4x4. Get the 4 banger 4x2.


Sorry it makes no sense to me to complain of MPG in one sentence and wanting a lift kit or bigger tires in then next. Both of the latter will increase aerodynamic drag and kill MPG. 


Maybe you're just a whiner about most things in life. I can only guess.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

forget the MPG thing. that is one point i made that everyone seems to argue. besides, maybe my compaint is that its already only getting 13.4 mpg...so when I lift it, it will be even worse!!!! but i of course have the worst gas guzzling frontier on the road... i seemed have gotten the only one.



lets talk the odd-sized wheel pattern they used on this truck. what true off-road vehicle uses this pattern? there are all but a handful of decent off-road wheels in this pattern...and they still dont fit due to caliper clearance. wtf was nissan thinking on this? putting 33x12.50s on the stock rims is iffy at best...I certainly wouldnt run that. I also feel that that is really the minimum sized tire for good off-road performance.... so where was the logic in that bolt pattern? to compete with the dakota??? where else do you start when bulding a capable rig if not at the wheels?


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

the only reason people have problems with the caliper hitting the rim is they dont inform the company ordering the rims that there could be a clearance issue. so its there own fault the rims hit. i talked to a wheel dealer a few weeks ago and he said he can get me any rim that will fit that bolt pattern and he GUARANTEED the rims would fit with no rubbing. he would even put it in writing. so if you find a good wheel dealer you will get rims that fit.


----------



## DogfoodEnforcer (Aug 17, 2006)

i literally JUST got my new frontier (06 KC V6). picked it up on sunday. so far i f*cking love it. it drives more comfortably than my old bmw, and it feels sturdy as hell.

when i went to buy a truck i looked at a few different ones. the tacoma was one of those...

i think the tacoma is straight up fugly, but i knew their reputation as good trucks and that they hold their value, so i still looked at one...i was very disappointed in the quality of it. the inside was nice...but the bed of it was so cheaply done. the plastic trim on the top of the bed wasnt even securely in place, and i could have pulled it off with one finger if i wanted to. my girlfriend and i both kind of looked at eachother like "umm...ok????" when we saw how cheaply done it was on the outside...plus the body seems kinda flimsy.

then i went down the road to the nissan dealership and immediately fell in love with the frontier. it looks a HELL of a lot better, drives nice (IMO), and has more power. i havent even gone through a quarter tank of gas yet and ive driven about 150km, and am still at around 7\8ths of a tank left...which surprised me to say the least.

as others have said, i like how heavy it is, it makes me feel safe.

i also looked at the dodge dakota and it was a HUGE piece of crap. plastic body panels, and pathetically cheap workmanship on the whole truck.

i hope to hell i dont have too many problems with my truck, but if so...thats what the warranty is for? correct?lol

sorry that you've had a bad experience, but dont go slagging off the truck when there are obvioulsy LOTS of ppl that are very happy with it.

if you only get 13MPG then maybe you need to step back and examine how YOU yourself drive, and not blame it on the truck, as 5MPG difference in gas consumption between your truck and others' doesnt make a hell of a lot of sense. do you have a lead foot?

on a side note tho, i dont use my truck for offroading, its for work...so i couldnt care less about the wheel patterns.lol


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

atom said "body lifts are a horrible alternative to fit bigger tires. spacer lifts are not a true suspension lift. im looking for a 6" total suspension package ala procomp, fabtech setups that actually improve on-road and off-road performance. i like the slr kit, but its way too pricey for me. look at the fabtech titan/armada setups or the taco setups... those are good quality ride improving, large tire accomadating lifts...with no trim."

I AGREE ATOM. Some day I may fork over the big bucks, but I am not doing it now. That frontier article on the truck above is damn good. A quick google will pull it up. Lot of cash.
Mike D


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you know, body lifts have their pros too. they keep stock ride feeling and the weight stays down low - where it belongs. as long as you dont go over 3 inches and its done right, i dont see a body lift being that bad of an idea.


----------



## cdemetri (Aug 16, 2006)

Atom is not lying about gas mileage or lack of after market parts or that the toyota is a better 4x4 out of the box.

I get bad mileage @ 14.5mpg. I have a 4x4 auto NISMO.
1) Nismo has a more agressive axle ratio which means less MPG
2) Auto vs Std. Big difference in transmission ratios. Also the auto locks up at ~45mph which will cause the auto to be more effiecent than crusing at 35mph.
3) 2 wheel drive vs 4 wheel. Need I say more.
4) Tires, KC vs Crew cab. yadda yadda.

I have noticed its easier to get a toyota part vs nissan. Yet both dont even come close to the availabity of Ford or GM. I think the frontier (1yr 9mos old now) will be well supported since IMO its the first truck nissan designed in a long while that is nice. Look at the support for the titan which is also a nice truck...

I took my truck out the day I bought it to give it a good run on the tight windy rocky washed out deactivated logging roads. I bottom out the bumper where my friends 06 with trailer package just sails through. Other than that I am really happy and give no advantage to the taco on the deactivated logging roads.

As for squeaks... both squeak.

I chose a nissan over a toyota only because I thought the taco's looked stupid outside and the interior was lame.

The only thing I regret about the nissan is the MPG and departure angle. My friend regrets the look of his taco, low sitting position, weak ass tailgate that he already bent and easily soiled interior. Also he went for the 6sp taco which gets about the same mileage as my frontier. So now we both look at the auto taco with envy. lol.

I put in a shackle kit and now have the same departure angle as a stock taco. But who am I kidding... my father owns a 04 taco and he laughs at both trucks. Oversized Overweight pigs he likes to say.


Getting back on topic. Yeah atom if you want a jacked truck with 35".s and find the wheel wells are too narrow on the fronty. Get a taco its really your only option.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, I get 19-20mpg which is mostly highway. I have the worst combo Frontier for mileage, so if someone is getting in the low teens then there might be something up w/ the truck itself. Oh, and I bark the tires and race off a light usually once a day.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

i am with argo73, i have the worst setup for gas mileage i do a lot of different driving from stop and go traffic to interstate at 75-80+ to county roads that are just mud, rocks and ruts and the lowest gas mileage i have found was 14mpg usually i get 14-15mpg and high 20s on interstate. 

I haven't really tried to find new rims because I like the one's I have on it. I bought this truck to do everything and handle just about any situation and with the options it has it does all of that well


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

> interstate at 75-80+


Just a heads up dude but this just might be the problem for your low gas mileage:fluffy: :balls: :jawdrop:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

There are a lot of things that affect gas mileage. It's certainly possible that youre getting under 14 mpg consistently given all the wrong choices. If I do nothing but short trip stop and go driving I get under 14 mpg too. Given the right choices, you should definitely be able to achieve over 19 mpg on flat highway, 15 mpg around town, and somewhere in between for mixed driving. I have found the EPA estimates to be fairly accurate on the Frontier (I have a CC Nismo 4x4).

As for the mileage computer, I trust it more than the manual calculation. You are putting a lot of faith in your neighborhood pump if you think it is filling your tank to the exact same level every time. It's also prone to error if you havent checked your odometer to make sure it's accurate (manual or computer). It seems like all the SE drivers get crazy gas mileage... ever notice they run smaller tires than the Nismo?

As for the lift kits... Im also holding off until there are more options or the current ones are better tested. I have no intentions on lifting my truck until the tires are at least 50% worn down. Seems like a waste of money otherwise.


- Greg -


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> As for the mileage computer, I trust it more than the manual calculation. You are putting a lot of faith in your neighborhood pump if you think it is filling your tank to the exact same level every time. It's also prone to error if you havent checked your odometer to make sure it's accurate (manual or computer). It seems like all the SE drivers get crazy gas mileage... ever notice they run smaller tires than the Nismo?
> 
> - Greg -


Yup, you are correct, we do have smaller tires. I've also checked my odo against a measured mile and against 100 miles on the highway and found that it was off by less than 1/2%. Pretty accurate if you ask me. Realize too that MOST SE drivers have higher gears than you do, except those of us with the manual, then we have lower than you do.

As for the pump not stopping at the same point all the time, true but once you start averaging out over tens of thousands of miles, that inconsistency is pretty minute compared to the amount of fuel used...it cant keep getting lower and lwoer so at some point it's going to put in more than it did last time...it isnt a cumulative total of say .1 gal EVERY fillup, sometimes it has to be -.1 otherwise youd eventually end up with an empty full tank...the computer on the other hand CAN be off by .1 on EVERY tank...

no matter, I'm done discussing mileage since mine just went off a cliff when I put on 285 TRXus this weekend.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Markcuda said:


> Just a heads up dude but this just might be the problem for your low gas mileage:fluffy: :balls: :jawdrop:


lol i wasn't complaining about low gas mileage at those speeds i normally get near the 20's mpg......aint no way i'm going to slow down anyway


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

mainerunr said:


> Yup, you are correct, we do have smaller tires. I've also checked my odo against a measured mile and against 100 miles on the highway and found that it was off by less than 1/2%. Pretty accurate if you ask me. Realize too that MOST SE drivers have higher gears than you do, except those of us with the manual, then we have lower than you do.
> 
> As for the pump not stopping at the same point all the time, true but once you start averaging out over tens of thousands of miles, that inconsistency is pretty minute compared to the amount of fuel used...it cant keep getting lower and lwoer so at some point it's going to put in more than it did last time...it isnt a cumulative total of say .1 gal EVERY fillup, sometimes it has to be -.1 otherwise youd eventually end up with an empty full tank...the computer on the other hand CAN be off by .1 on EVERY tank...
> 
> no matter, I'm done discussing mileage since mine just went off a cliff when I put on 285 TRXus this weekend.


let me know what you think of those trxus tires they look sweet


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*Wow you have a problem*



atom said:


> after 7 months, im really not liking my truck. i shouldve gotten a tacoma.
> 
> there is a reason why there is no aftermarket support for this truck...
> 
> ...




If you hate the truck sell it


----------



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

is it just me, or has any one else noticed one of his complaints is MPG and yet he wants bigger tires:crazy:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Get creative and do something about your issues like this guy. Yeah its an older frontier
NissanOffroad - Image Gallery - Last additions/theblackpearl (Small)

edit: didn't realize he had help from SAS


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

shayner said:


> is it just me, or has any one else noticed one of his complaints is MPG and yet he wants bigger tires:crazy:



its just you.


----------

